# Value please



## Vincer (Mar 13, 2015)

I’m listing these bikes for a friend of mine that lives in the Denver, Co. area. He is the original owner and purchased the bikes new for him and his wife in July, 1975 . He would like to sell these but has no idea what their worth. Is there anyone here on the forum that could provide a ballpark figure of their value. If so, it would be very much appreciated. Below is some additional information that may be helpful.  

The  bikes were made in Chicago.   There is a badge or label on the frame below the seat that says Chicago and there is a cross with Schwinn spelled out horizontally and vertically using a common W where the name cross.   The bikes have been ridden for less than 400 miles.  The men's bike has new tires and tubes. Both bikes are ready to ride but with care on the ladies due to the age of those tires.    Both are 10 speeds and the gears work flawlessly.   Both have generators that run the head and tail lights.  Both bikes have rear view mirrors on the handle bars.   The seats are a traditional style.   The men's bike has a speedometer.   They are both chestnut in color .   No rust anywhere on either bike.  

We have the owners manuals’ for both bikes: 

The ladies bike is model number 669 and the men's is 622.  Both were purchased new on July 24, 1975.

The ladies bike has a basket, rear view mirror and ‘rear tire’ generator operated lighting system.

The men’s bike has a speedometer, rear view mirror and a ‘rear tire’ generator operated lighting system.

One Schwinn tire tester in its original rust colored slip case that has the word Schwann along the side.

One Schwinn tire pump.

 They are in such good shape because they have been hung in our garage all of this time.   We just did not ride them very much.    I took the men's bike to a bike shop a few years ago for a tune up and new tires/ tubes.    They installed the tires and told me the bike did not need a tune up.   I then more or less rode it around the block a few times and put it back in the garage.


----------



## Vincer (Mar 13, 2015)

*Pictures*

Having trouble adding the pics...here is the HIS bike


----------



## Vincer (Mar 13, 2015)

*Picture of basket and pump*

one more


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 13, 2015)

Suburbans seem to be 90% of the his/hers bikes you see. Yours look nice with extra's. Here in the Midwest about $150 or so for the pair.


----------



## Vincer (Mar 13, 2015)

*HER bike*

the last pic


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 14, 2015)

Here in NE NY $ 150 would be about right for the pair . I had a pair almost identical and I sold them for $150,it took some time though. Not much of a market here.


----------



## vincev (Mar 14, 2015)

No collector value.$150 for the pair.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 14, 2015)

Those would be a hard sell in my area. Good riding bikes but low value.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 14, 2015)

Shucks, I'd try for $150 each. Selling as a pair almost never works and you decrease your market significantly. But yeah, if you got $100 a pop, it wouldn't be bad. And while both of these bikes are likely "in tune", the grease in all the bearings has likely turned to wax by now. In all honesty, both of these bikes need fresh grease in the bearings, which is a heavier service than the "tune-up" that most shops offer. But ain't no one gonna care when they see how shiny those Subbies are. The veneer is the substance.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## ricobike (Mar 15, 2015)

I have that pump, love mine.


----------



## Spence36 (Mar 15, 2015)

Look In your area on Craigslist is where your gonna need to sell them and I'm sure there ours on there that are the same or close Ya can prolly get 100-150 for the men's 75-100 for the girls they are great bikes and will last forever but are not collector bikes good luck! Craig's list local is the way to go not worth shipping anywhere


----------

